
Thousands of hacked Disney+ accounts are already for sale on hacking forums - jds375
https://www.zdnet.com/article/thousands-of-hacked-disney-accounts-are-already-for-sale-on-hacking-forums/
======
fenwick67
> However, other users said online that they did not, and had used passwords
> unique for their Disney+ accounts.

Uh-huh.

~~~
iwantagrinder
I don't use Winter2019 as my password for any service except Disney+, so they
must have been hacked if my credentials were compromised.

------
ga-vu
I see some 2FA in Disney+'s future!

